

Mistakes  Installing Rails - castig
http://blog.nitrous.io/2013/12/10/one-month-rails.html

======
oliyoung
Nice piece of marketing dressed as troll-bait. 10 points.

------
joshguthrie
So there DO is a TheOnion for coders!

------
vezzy-fnord
I'm not sure if this is meant for absolutely complete beginners, or if it's
tongue-in-cheek.

#5, #4, #2 are general ignorance of Unix-like systems. (being unaware of
password prompts of obscuring input, or in more technical terms setting
/dev/tty to raw... really?)

#3: "But the one thing you can't write in the text editor? Unix commands!" To
be pedantic, that's shell scripting.

#1 is basically a build-up for an ad.

In all cases, little of this is directly related to Rails.

~~~
castig
They may not all be 'related to Rails'. But we keep a list of the top reasons
our students have... and these are 5 of them that are worth knowing about for
beginners.

~~~
mcmillion
Absolute beginners, yes.

